# Homeless crackdown and internment camps in cali



## Maxnomad (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...IxroFf6E-GOuSwr99weLrHoF1J_FH13_RD3RmBHjVy52Y


----------



## blank (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't think the intent is an internment camp, I think they're just considering a federally funded gigantor shelter in conjunction with a harder line on laws against vagrancy or whatever. Probably just so he can use some line about how democrats are incompetent because homeless people exist in their states and their states alone and it's so bad the benevolent king had to save them.


----------



## Spazz (Sep 13, 2019)

It's internment camps.

An acquaintance in academia predicted this years ago.

I see the word "homeless" being used as a noun on various hobby forums and Next Door, a neighbourhood watch kind of site. I've even had an ignorant relative mansplain at me that we wouldn't have been poor if I hadn't escaped from San Francisco in the late '90s because there are no poor people there. They do have a problem with "homelesses" shitting in the streets, but that's easily dealt with the same way you deal with rats and cockroaches as soon as "we"get the "bleeding heart libruls" under control.

So first they round up the "homelesses" and send them to the concentration camps. Then once that's done, they raise the rents so nobody loses their jobs when they run out of "homelesses" to round up.

And here we go round the mulberry bush gathering nuts in May; wake me up when 1933 ends. Yawn. Didn't we have a sequel to the war to end all wars and make Robert Oppenheimer become death, the destroyer of worlds the last time this happened?

When will they ever learn.


----------



## Undercity (Sep 13, 2019)

So at first glance this camp looks like some giant mega-shelter. Quite honestly, if it ends up with the proper resources and staffing to help that many people and relocation is truly voluntary, good on them. 

But that's not what I'm seeing in that article. One particular quote from a federal official stands out- 

"We're not rounding up people of anything *yet*. You people in the media get too ahead of yourselves."

What does "yet" mean? Because combined with LA officials claiming to be locked out of the loop, the government not disclosing where exactly this camp is, and the federal government pushing for harsher measures such as razing encampments and increasing sweeps sounds to me like relocation will not be voluntary.

It sounds like the federal government is considering detaining anyone who is homeless and shipping them to a secret internment camp. Funny thing, we've seen this before when it comes to shipping disenfranchised and disliked groups to secret camps.


"First they came for the homeless, and I did not speak out because I was not homeless

Then they came for the protesters, and I did not speak out because I was not protesting

Then they came for me, and there was no one leftto speak for me."


----------



## benton (Sep 14, 2019)

it is my understanding that the leniency (if we can call it that) in policing the houseless is based on the lack of available shelter. It makes me wonder if this is an effort to provide enough shelter to crackdown on the unhoused without the authorities being sued for civil rights violations.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 14, 2019)

Anything out of the Dumptruck's administration is suspect. Of course they will make it sound benign. He's literally using Hitler's playbook.


----------



## beersalt (Sep 15, 2019)

What a fucking asshole..
"It's inappropriate" having people be homeless on the street in an area that has skyrocketed rent by an extreme amount in the last 10 years?? "We don't want government officials from other countries seeing that" because why?? Because it hurts The Presidents stupid little ego? I can't ever fucking listen to this bafoon talk about anything without writhing in complete dissatisfied anger each time. That dudes existence is insulting to The People. 

I'm sure this will be achieved by force if the ball continues to roll in such a direction.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 15, 2019)

I am afraid that is a possibility. Kristil Nacht on the homeless.


----------



## Spazz (Sep 16, 2019)

More reading matter:

https://www.rawstory.com/2019/07/tr...ies-and-it-could-get-really-ugly-really-fast/
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a28988046/trump-administration-california-homeless/
Hate group on Facebook:

https://www.dailynews.com/2019/09/1...usters-facebook-group-vent-at-lapd-town-hall/
Stay safe, folks; this shit is getting real.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 16, 2019)

It's getting downright scary.


----------



## Johny (Sep 17, 2019)

Trick is to not look homeless , not camp near other ppl and not fit the stereo type.
I never been botherd , most ppl don't even realize I'm a traveler when I'm out because I don't have dreads face tats and wear my bibs till there rotting off my body.
I pretty much camouflage myself by looking like a tourist.
Fuck going to a massive shelter , the small ones are bad enough.
Why would anyone want to hang around skid row , or the "homeless corridor" in Vegas ect , most those fuckers are nuts and higher than giraffe pussy anyways ....I'm afraid for what's about to happen to home bums , but can you blame ppl for not wanting a horde of stinking dirty , diseased drunks and drug addicts trashing everywhere and starting a bunch of shit and shitting all over?
Same with assholes that blow up yards and trash them and leave syringes and beer cans everywhere , or overdose under the nearest bridge.
If ppl would start policing themselves better the government wouldn't feel like they needed to.
Most of this shit is brought on us by us , but nobody wants to talk about that , they just want a Free for all non stop party on the rails or down the highway .
No real sense of community or responsibility toward others fuck the next guy mentality , and this is what you get from that ....idk wtf ppl expected.


----------



## Maxnomad (Sep 17, 2019)

Johny said:


> but can you blame ppl for not wanting a horde of stinking dirty , diseased drunks and drug addicts trashing everywhere and starting a bunch of shit and shitting all over?



Uh. Yea
You can blame those same people for poisoning half the drinkable water, inventing work, making "girl" pants w no pockets, listening to skynrd and purchasing new rv's


----------



## Johny (Sep 17, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> Uh. Yea
> You can blame those same people for poisoning half the drinkable water, inventing work, making "girl" pants w no pockets, listening to skynrd and purchasing new rv's


No you can't , you can't force your ideas of what freedom means or how society should be on them any more then you want them forced on you.
I've traveled literally since I was born been to 49 states and two countries , hopped trains hitched walked wtf ever I needed to do , been homeless on and off for 18 years of my life .
But that don't mean just because I have no problem drinking behind a dumpster and sleeping under bridges don't mean I need a bunch of scum fucks and hep c around my kids and trash all over my yard or dirty needles .
I don't feel like what there doing or planning on doing is right or will " fix" anything , but wtf do ppl expect!?
Travelers are a very small minority in a large society that doesn't know the difference between a home bum , a tramp , a hobo or some worthless junkie .
In there eyes were all the same and it's because the younger generation has just turned went and fucked shit up for one another and just go out to party on the road for a few years to piss off upper middle class mom and dad before they go finish college and become doctors and lawyers and conform to yuppie life themselves.


----------



## Maxnomad (Sep 17, 2019)

If youve really been bumming for fifty years you should be able to talk about it without falling into lily white liberal hysteria. Even if it's true it serves no purpose to complain and fear monger, grow a spine and demand access to resources, healthcare, medicine and housing. Quit licking boots


----------



## Maxnomad (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh my bad, 49 states. I read 49 years for some reason


----------



## Johny (Sep 17, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> Oh my bad, 49 states. I read 49 years for some reason


I'm not licking boots , and didn't say I bummed all that bullshit you're spouting , I had parents that were both cross country truck drivers and my dad died when I was 16 and my mom went to prison the same year but that's how I traveled to 49 states and two countries wise ass.
I'm not licking anyone's boots by stating that I can understand where all this shit is coming from .
And yeah I am 39 years old with kids and a kid on the way so what of it?
If you can't see that ppl have brought this shit on themselves by being irresponsible asshats and doing nothing but causing problems and leaving trash and syringes everywhere they go then maybe you need to grow up and realize not everything revolves around your point of view.
You can literally cry on the internet till they shut your Obama phone off and it won't change a anything , if they want to build a massive shelter and start forcing ppl into it there is nothing sitting around bitching will change.
Legit if ppl would pick up after themselves , not walk around being aggressive panhandling constantly and just causing general havoc everywhere they go shit like this wouldn't be happening .
Idk why anyone would want to kongregate in a huge fucking camp anyway , bound to be full of assholes and drama


----------



## Maxnomad (Sep 19, 2019)

"You can't tell me what to do" ok dumbass

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tYJPk2xpTfei228NmiiUofWTSlBlhBlSPs-bdSV1GTNsU


----------



## pmouserosu (Oct 11, 2019)

hi, i am new to this, how to tell a interment camp from a real shelter so i dont get into a prison? ty people


----------



## blank (Oct 11, 2019)

They were just using hyperbole, you're fine.


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 11, 2019)

@pmouserosu I disagree w blank but from here it really looks like a california thing. Although if it really is about trying to discredit liberal cities and states colorado makes perfect sense. I would ask around, talk to other people who use homeless services and see whatsup that way

Also, there are a ton of great resources and people on here, i'm sure someone has good ideas about how to get some of your needs met other ways. Maybe there's a thread you can check out or someone local you can talk to?


----------



## Johny (Oct 12, 2019)

Just be a dirty kid , then you don't have to be afraid of the showers


----------

